# Don't you love it when all your temp measurements read the same?



## Adr_0 (28/2/15)

Two probes with thermistors - 30.5°C
Digital probe - 30.7°C
Glass thermometer - 30.5-30.8°C




It is of course critical to make sure that everything is reading accurately. I'm pretty sure they're not ALL wrong as the glass thermometer and thermocouples should be pretty accurate. If your temps are off, your control of mash efficiency and body goes out the window...

Happy with the consistency, not the best water for cooling though...


----------



## Hippy (28/2/15)

Definitely one of the biggest factors in all grain brewing.
I put the worst brews I've done down to major variations between measured temp and actual temp.
Especially when recirculating wort with HERMS.
Looks like you are in a happy place.


----------



## coopsomulous (28/2/15)

Technically its probably better to say you have good precision between your instruments as you cannot 100% say that the glass of water is at 30.7degC.

Also, I wouldn't call a thermocouple accurate. I would assume its a K type and its accuracy is usually within +- 1.5 degC. Some are good, others not so much. Anyhow, looks like you have some good ones. The glass thermometer should be fairly accurate.

Anyhow, I would be very happy with those readings 

Regarding your disclaimer, me too!!


----------



## Adr_0 (28/2/15)

Ahh, my mistake, I meant thermistors - some 1% ones (this is 1% of resistance, which ends up being a lot less than 1% on temperature around mash temps) from Austria. Very delicate but with the right epoxy they seem to work well.


----------

